
How  to Clarify and Strengthen US Cybersecurity Law - hackuser
http://www.defenseone.com/ideas/2016/02/5-ways-clarify-and-strengthen-us-cybersecurity-law/125793/
======
hackuser
It's interesting that HN changed the title (not that it matters; it's just
curious). The title of the article as displayed on the page, as appearing in
the HTML <title>, and as submitted is,

* 5 Ways to Clarify and Strengthen US Cybersecurity Law

HN automatically changed it to,

* How to Clarify and Strengthen US Cybersecurity Law

Is HN just tired of all the counting headlines? (I sure am.)

